# First Pack Trip with the Marsh Goats



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

We went on the first overnighter finally with the packgoats. Overall it went well. Had a good time and planning to go out again this weekend. The fires are starting to get bad in Montana here and the Forest Service told my wife they were getting close to shutting the forest down if the dry weather continued.[attachment=7:lwgtszbj]070112-PackTrip 008.jpg[/attachment:lwgtszbj][attachment=0:lwgtszbj]070112-PackTrip 136.jpg[/attachment:lwgtszbj][attachment=7:lwgtszbj]070112-PackTrip 008.jpg[/attachment:lwgtszbj]


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

thank you for shareing


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool pics!


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pictures. Enjoyed them


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

love the pics!!!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

OK... I just have to ask... What's a Marsh Goat? Are they particularly adapted to wetlands? ;-)

Now we have Dairy Goats for milk.
Herd goats that travel noisily in herds.
Pack goats that travel more quietly in packs. 
And Marsh goats that aren't afraid of water. ;-)


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun!


----------

